# Let me see if I can help this hobby....



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I am sitting here wishing I could blow a fuse and yell at someone....problem is, nobody answers there phone anymore.
Dealers, hobbyists, all are crying about how bad business is, how nothing new is coming out, blah blah blah....

Well, I tried helping out some people and some businesses in the last few days, here is what I got...
A WHOLE LOT OF NOTHING!!!!

I tried ordering some rolling stock from four....yes (4) separate parties.
Two Ebay dealers, Two on-line retailers.....ALL showing product in stock...

Orders placed, money orders sent to the Ebay dealers......
ALL of them have contacted me to say they don't have what they claimed to of had!!!!
ALL OF THEM.

So let me help you all out..
Take a few minutes and delete your out of date Ebay postings, take a few more minutes and update your on-line dealer websites.
AND LIST WHAT YOU ACTUALLY HAVE THAT YOU WANT TO SELL.


Have a nice day.
Vinny


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Vinny, 

I have often found the same thing even from some of the big stores. Also I use Hobby Inc, and when places like that often have the cool pics and such and then depending on the site they say "out of stock" some of them wait until you click on the product and then they say "out of stock", so why bother showing the product. 

Pj


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you know why they have such limited stock, is G Gauge going to go away??? I cannot find straight stainless any place so my layouts have the curves as SS and the straight as brass. I hate joining two different medals together out doors, much less now add current. 

Pj


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Whenever I feel inclined to yell at a hobby retailer, I remember there are still politicians in the world, and I become calm and remember that a skilled modeler can fabricate a perfect replica of anything ... 

Or, down a few beers. Beers calm me. Or women, but beers are easier to find.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you will be making your list of who to buy from and who not. 

Often, people base their decision on price alone... I have a friend that looks for that last $5 cheaper. 

That retailer is most likely underpaying their people and it's a crappy place to work. 

I buy from people who I would appreciate as friends.... people who are trustworthy. Yes I look for a good price, but not the lowest on the net. 

I want a dealer who will stand behind the sale. 

I've found my "several" retailers, and ALWAYS go to them first before buying anything. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, Exactly what you said. 
There is alot to be said for customer loyalty and reputable dealers. I take for instance, RLD Hobbies....Had nothing but great service, great prices,takes the time to answer questions and offers suggestions. 
The more we support them, the more they support us. Rather than the once in a lifetime buyer. 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RLD is my #1 choice... in fact he dropped by my house and that is where his avatar was shot! 

Found him and never looked back. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes, The $5 perceived saved is often an illusion. You will pay extra on the shipping or handling etc. or just in the hours of trawling the web. In a competitive marketplace, too often it is the dealer that tells a little lie to win the sale over Honest John. I would prefer to reward Honest John and give him the sale. I can't buy a decent lunch for $5 anyway. Over the years I have focused my purchases to the smaller dealers that communicate well and look after my shipping concerns etc. Some of them are right here on MLS! 

Andrew


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg, (woow, I said it again??) 
Kidmans Tree Farm and Reindeer pass RR and RLD and a few others. 
I now find myself buying more from "regular" folks on this web site ,MLS and LSC. People who pass the word around of who is looking for what. 
I check out the wanted listings more than for sale listings.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

My quest for rolling stock had nothing to do with price, it had to do with having the actual product I am looking for. 
1/32 scale rolling stock. 
All (4) showed it, showed it as in-stock. 
NONE can fill the order. 

One on-line dealer is also a mystery for right now. 
Received an email saying they couldn't fill my order, they had no stock. 
6-minutes later I receive an email from the same dealer saying my order has been processed. 
1-minute later I receive another email saying payment has been received. 

So.....is my order shipping, or is it not? 
I know my credit card has a hold on it for the money.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

'Automata diarrhea'. A wise man sits and waits for the dust to settle before lifting his sword. 

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 Mar 2013 08:04 PM 
I agree with Greg, (woow, I said it again??)


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Vinny that would be my fault. It is tough time trying to keep up with what the MFG have in stock. The cars you ordered I sold at York, PA and by the time I got back to the store you had already ordered them before I could take them off the store. Let me know what I can do to make this right.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I find that I like sticking to one dealer and Evil bay for long out of date models made in the 90s.
Robby at RLD has always come thru for me all but one time and that was USA trains not shipping the right car set number to him. 
But Robby has always done right for me. Hopefully USA trains will someday sent the right car numbers on that set of 2 depressed flatcars. 
It is hard these days to find good service even with the manufacturers, but when you find one, stick with it.

Rocky


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My advise is to always call and talk to someone. Find out if it is in stock, or will be drop shipped. Even this doesn't always work. Many years ago I called a dealer and ordered several items. Two of the three were in stock and the third wasn't. I ordered the two in stock with a credit card and declined to order the third item. Six months later the third item arrived. Fortunately, I hadn't ordered it in the meantime. They had my card and didn't care if I actually order the third item. They are no longer in business, but it was St. Aubins in Illinois. I never dealt with them again.


Web sites are rarely up to date. 

Chuck


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By Robby D on 26 Mar 2013 09:53 PM 
Vinny that would be my fault. It is tough time trying to keep up with what the MFG have in stock. The cars you ordered I sold at York, PA and by the time I got back to the store you had already ordered them before I could take them off the store. Let me know what I can do to make this right. 

I sent you an email last night, I will wait until I get a response back on that issue.
Thank you.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 26 Mar 2013 07:55 PM 
RLD is my #1 choice... in fact he dropped by my house and that is where his avatar was shot! 

Found him and never looked back. 

Greg 
I would like to check out this RLD, what does that stand for as for a web site? I have read this thread and everyone seems to refer to it as RLD. 

Pj


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

http://rldhobbies.com/


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

RLD are my initials. 
Robert L Dascotte 

There are less than 45 people in the US that have my last name.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By Robby D on 27 Mar 2013 06:38 AM 
RLD are my initials. 
Robert L Dascotte 

There are less than 45 people in the US that have my last name. 

I just went to your site and so far I am impressed. I will likely call you as I have some questions on your SS straight track. Oh, and one of your users helped me decide to put that Moose Drool box car in my inbox as they said it couples up with Aristo cars which is what I primarily have right now. 
Pj


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Talked with Rob at RLD a little while ago and he is working on correcting my situation. 
I didn't mention any vendors or individuals in my posting, but seeing how Rob outed himself I will say that he is a standup guy and is taking care of me and it is greatly appreciated, thank you! 

So maybe in the near future I will actually have a couple of pieces of 1/32 scale rolling stock to see if I like it or not! 
It will most likely only be used with my (2) MTH engines, but maybe it will look decent with some small switcher engines I have or the USAT Dockside (as that seems smaller then other USAT products, too me anyway!)


----------

